# New Aristo Revolution with sound



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, to be fair, there's a number of caveats I need to give:

1. Pre-production prototype, not final version.
2. Early Saturday morning, someone stole the transmitter, which may have more control than you can see
3. The distortion you hear, is due to (in my opinion) overdriving the small speaker, lack of proper sealed enclosure for the speaker, and probably too much bass for this speaker, i.e. the poor sound quality/distortion is NOT from the Revolution itself.

Comments: 


The chuff sounded very nice
The bell and whistle were ok, although Navin indicated that with the standard transmitter we were using, he could not command different bells or whistles

They definitely sound like well recorded sounds at a good "quality" of digitization.
The chuff is driven by the speed the loco is commanded to
There was no indication of chuff sync possible

Definitely better sounding than the Dallee and lower end systems. Not quite the quality of a QSI or Phoenix, but most likely very pleasing to many people.

Great deal for Revo users for just (estimated) $50 over standard non-sound Revo.




Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Based solely on the video... 

1 - Sounded better once enclosed by the tender shell. 
2 - Is the "grade crossing" the only whistle available, or can one control it independently? 
3 - Not real wild about the bell or the chuff myself. 

Doesn't really matter what I think anyway as I don't use sound systems, but there it is.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Because the transmitter with the updated firmware was stolen, and we borrowed a stock one from Jonathan B., I could not tell if the only bell/horn trigger was the grade crossing or a limitation in the product itself... that's all we could do. 

Navin was furiously mashing buttons. 

I believe I heard somewhere that there were going to be several bells and whistles available, but no confirmation. There's no literature or data or further info anywhere. 

I did confirm that you cannot upgrade your old receivers, you need to buy new ones, and the transmitter will need new firmware for at least new menus, and you will have to send it in for update. 

Below is a poor picture of the two versions side by side: (the sound unit is on the left, you can see the extra connectors)











Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I think with a little work on the enclosure and a better speaker it could be made to sound ok. For $50.00 i don't think some people could go wrong.


----------



## civicex5speed (Jul 31, 2010)

Fantastic!!! 

I read about this and was told it's in pre production/testing now. 

Would this be available for only Aristo loco's? I have a couple of USA Trains loco's that also run the Revo (I installed the boards), but if Aristo only has sounds for there loco's (IE the Dash9, ALCO RS-3, etc) would they have a "Diesel" sound as a simple default? 

You might not know the answer, but I won't know if I don't ask. 

Thank you 

Clif


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

At the ECLSTS in March, Lewis said if it sells well he will make a sound unit add on for the orginal Revo rx units but the tx will still need to be upgraded. He said all the sounds will be available for down load off the web. When Navin demoed it he had multiple whistles he could control and yes once the shell was added the sound was 200% better so I think a better speaker should be used. Jake


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There was no indication of chuff sync possible 

I asked Lewis about this, and he indicated it will have a plug for reed magnet chuffs; it just wasn't set up as such for the show. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There look to be enough connectors, it's just that there has been very little "real" information, and it's still strange how quiet Aristo has been on the product. 

I'm working the back channel on suggestions on improvements and features, and a set of contacts for chuff sync AND an adjustment to set the chuff rate in reference to throttle speed is necessary in my opinion. 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounded pretty good, and that ought to do a lot to keep the REVO competitive. It's great that we are seeing more and more sound options in large scale


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If Aristo makes the separate "add on" board, it may really give some competition to the lower end units, like Dallee and "down"... It is obviously using newer design microprocessor components, i.e. lower cost. 

Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Well one has to reserve final judgement until the finished product, in a proper installation is heard, but 
right now it sounds like a $50 sound system... But from the looks of the installation shown in the vid, I 
don't think it'll improve all that much... But hey, if all U want, or need, is some noise, it'll probably do the 
trick, and won't cost U 2 or 3 C-notes either, and that looks like the best thing about this one... 
Paul R...


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I love seeing new products introduced! Too bad it seems to be integrated into the Revo (yes, it's good for them, right product direction!). I'd like another sound card option for myself and it does sound nice for a prototype. If they would have spoke to me I would have helped them with BEMF for their receivers  Oh well, that's why I built my own system...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually Paul, the installation was poor, the enclosure was not sealed, and was too big for the driver, and the driver too small. The distortion you hear is from overdriving the speaker, and (I'm guessing, but based on years of audio experience) too much bass.. 

It's definitely a cut above the Dallee, for example. 

Greg


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"... just that there has been very little "real" information, and it's still strange how quiet Aristo has been on the product. 
..." 


They have finally learned !? 

But STILL sharing a lot more info real time, than any manufacturer with similiar produce at the stage 
of production it is in !! 

imho,doug c


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Good information and video, Greg.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

OK WHEN will this be available?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

About the time I have done my last install with phoenix, having gotten tired of waiting.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Last estimate I heard (and this was some time ago) was 1st quarter 2012. Don't know how things stand now. 

Later, 

K


----------

